# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ثورة التجميل ←✪→ نحت الجسم ←✪→ تجميل وتصغير الخشم/الانف

## elegant store

:
)
(
)
:



" اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك ...واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك "


مرحبابكن خواتي ،، عساكن بخير وسهاله  :55: 

:


بسم الله نبدا بمنتجات الرشاقه والتجميل الطبيعيه الي تقدم الحلول للعديد من مشاكل المرأه وتشوه جماليتها

:

تم التغيير : للطلب

رقم الموبايل:
0559275297 مندوبتي أم عامر
0503248898

للاتصال من خارج الإمارات:
00971559275297 مندوبتي أم عامر
00971503248898

البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected]
PIN code : 2772F495 مندوبتي
PIN code : 238482CA

أو مراسلة مندوبتي http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172119 

:

ثووووره من ثورات عالم الجمال


Derma Roller



الديرما رولر هي الاداة الصغيره المعجزة و هي ألة صغيره تنتهي ببكره تحوي ابر صغيره في منها مقاسات تزيد من مستوى الكولاجين والايلاستين في الجلد وتعالج الخطوط البيضاء stretch mark الناتجه من تمدد الجلد الناتج من الحمل او السمنه اللي ماااتروح لابكريمات ولا ليزروتزيل السيلوليت cellulite وندوب حب الشباب acne scars وتكافح التجاعيد والشيخوخه anti ageing anti Wrinkle وتعالج للصلع hair loss والتصبغات الجلديه الناتجه من التعرض للشمسوأثار الحروق والجروح وبهتان البشرة وفقدان بريقها الحاصل من قلة وجود الكولاجين بالبشرهوباستخدام الديرما رولر تحفز خلايا الكولاجين في الجلد وتحل مشاكل البشره.

وأغلب هذه المشاكل سببها قلة الكولاجين في البشرة .. وهذه الأداة هي بإختصار تحفز عمل الكولاجين الطبيعي الموجود ببشرتك أصلا..

للطلب أو للمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى زيارة هذا الرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=932232

:

شاي بايوجي بلس الأصلي الأصلي الأصلي

المنتج غني عن التعريف واللي كان السبب فخسارة أوبرا وينفري الكثيييير من الوزن ففترة رجيمها قبل سنوات واللي أطلقت عليه مسمى قاهر السمنه

طبعا واااايدات اللي كانن منتظرات الشاي بعد انقطاعه عني فتره والبعض ماستفاد من الدفعه الاخيره رغم انه قبل كان مستفيد منه وخسر وزن كبير وخيالي عند البعض

من بديت أتاجربه تقريبا من سنتين وانا آخذه من الوكيل اللي هنا ..

الحمد لله الشاي كان ماشي بشكل خيالي ولله الحمد .. سواء فالمنتدى أو من خارجه عن طريق الدعايات اللي يسونلياها الزبونات عقب تجاربهن ويا هالشاي

شي بعض الزبونات ياخذن عني الشاي صارلهن فتره طويله .. شي اللي كانت اوزانهن فوق ال 100 ووصلن للستينات والخمسينات .. البعض ما يصدق هالرمسات لكن يعلني ماتوفق فتجارتي ان كنت جذبت وراح أخلي كلامي هذا فذمتي ليوم الدين ..

بس للاسف الفتره الاخيره تغير شي فالشاي .. فالبدايه شفت ان الستكر غير عن الاولي .. قلت يمكن غيرو الاستكر .. مشيتها

لكن للاسف قامت اتيني شكاوي ان الشاي ما عاد شرا قبل وماعاد له اي طعم مجرد بودره تنخلط ويا الماي ومالها أي طعم عكس الاولي اللي كان له طعم بعضهن يتقبلنه وبعضهن يشربنه ويا العصير أو الحليب عشان لا يحسن بطعه لكن الدفعه الاخيره عكس كل هاه

وقفت بيعه فتره لين أشوف شو الموضوع وأتاكد من نوعه .. طلبت دفعه ثانيه طرشتها لزبونه من الزبونات القدام اللي جربن الشاي فتره طويله .. قالت مش هو الاولي .. طلبت دفعه ثانيه بعد نفس الشي ..

توهقت .. المشكله ان وايدات يبن يكملن عليه ووايدات يبنه .. ماعرفت شسوي .. !!

آخر شي راسلت الشركه الاصليه بدون أي وسيط .. وطلبت منهم عينه ع أساس انه إذا طلع هو نفسه بتوكل على الله وبطلب منهم دايركت

ووصلتني العينه .. للاسف طلعت العلبه مش شرا الاوليه .. لكنهم أكدولي ان هذا الشاي نفسه والمكونات وحده بس في منه اللي يتصدر لأمريكا واللي هو فعلبته اللي تعودن زبوناتي عليها ..

عشان أقطع الشك باليقين طرشت العينه لزبونتي اللي كنت مطرشتلها تجرب اللي قبلهن .. والحمد لله قالت هيه هو نفسه الاولي

توكلت على الله وطلبت كميه .. ما حبيت أطلب الشكل الامريكي لأنه للاسف طلع منه المغشوش نسخه طبق الاصل فاعتمدت ع الشكل الصيني

هذا شكل الاصلي اللي موجود عندي حاليا



وهو نسخه طبق الاصل من القديم اللي كان عندي بس بالشكل الصيني 

لاحظن القديم الامريكي ولو لاحظتن بتشوفن ان الاستكر كان غير عن اللي فصور التقليد



حبيت أوضح نقطه .. بايوجي لمه صينيه .. واللي ينباع سواء فأمريكا أو الصين كلهم من الصين .. بس الفرق في هل انه الاصلي والا التقليد لأن موظف الشركه قاللي انه في أكثر من 8 أنواع كلها تقليد من الاصلي ..

وطرشلي ويا الدفعه نوعين من التقليد اللي منتشرين بناء على طلبي عشان أوضح للكل الفرق بين الاصلي والتقليد وكيف الفرق بسيط وفبعض الاحيان ما يتلاحظ

هذي توضح 3 أنواع واحد منهم الاصلي اللي الحين متوفر عندي ونوعين من التقليد والصور من تصويري الشخصي









وأبشر كل اللي كانن ياخذن عنيه قبل ان سعره هالمره أقل بما اني صرت آخذه دايركت من الشركه



::

هالمنتج اللي انعد ثورة فعالم التنحيف ،، الشاي أمريكي المواصفات سريع ومضمون ومجرب وفعال وصحي 

ينزل من الوزن 4-7 كيلو اقل شي من غير رياضه خلال اسبوعين اذا مب اكثر بعد على حسب الجسم

يعمل على اذابه الشحوم الزايدة فالجسم ويعمل على اخراج السموم و الماء المحتبس فالجسم 

يخليج تحسين بالشبع ،، بس يعطش شوي .. يعني تحتايين انج تشربين ماي بزياده

بعد استعماله تلاحظين الفرق بالقياس بشكل واضح 

يعمل بشكل كبير على تنحيف منطقه الخصر والبطن والأرداف والأفخاذ 

محتويات الشاي اعشاب طبيعيه وطحالب بحريه وفيتامينات ومعادن

الشاي مفعوله سحري وسريع وواضح على كل من يستخدمه

المنتج يأتي على شكل علبه فيها 18 ظرف 

تستخدمين كل يوم ظرف واحد فقط صباحا قبل ماتشربين او تاكلين اي شي

يعني العلبه الوحده ل 18 يوم فقط.


اهم شي فالمنتج انه ما يسبب صداع ولا يخلي الشعر يتساقط ولا فيه اي اعراض جانبيه .


* طريقة الاستعمال :

* يوضع الظرف في كوب ويضاف اليه ماء مغلي مقدار نص كوب او اكثر بشووي ويحرك جيدا .

* يستخدم اول ما توعين من النوم ( يعني ع الريق قبل الأكل )

* وبعد استخدام الشاي بنصف ساعه تستطيعين تناول الافطار ... 

وللي حابه تشرب بعده كوب ماي للتخفيف من طعم الشاي لان البعض مايحبون طعمه

المنتج يسد الشهيه بقوه ...

* لنتائج مضمونه:
يجب شرب ما لا يقل عن لترين ماء يوميا

المنتج مناسب للرجال والنساء 

طبعا الكل يقدر يستخدمه الا :

* الحامل واللي تتعالج عشان تحمل والمرضعه .
* من يقل عمره عن 18 سنه .
* الاشخاص الذين يعانون من امراض القلب 

للعلم : المنتج ماله اي اعراض جانبيه باذن الله تعالى إذا استخدم بالطريقه الصحيحه

بعدما كان سعره 130 صا ب 100 درهم

وأتمنى من كل وحده خذت عني من الدفعه المغشوشه انها تراسلني عشان أطرشلها بداله الاصلي .. ولو اني بخسر وايد لأن الكميه ما كانت صغيره بس هذا حق .. وهذه أمانه وماريد أخلي شي فذمتي

والسموحه بس يشهد علي ربي ان الشي ابد ما كان مقصود

والسموحه من كل اللي كانن يبن يطلبن وما رديت عليهن لأني فعلن ما كان عندي أي رد

:

مثل ما عودتكن بحصرياتي



حبيت أعرض عليكن منتج فرششش ودايركت من الشركه وقبل الكلللل .. كنت أول متعامل يستلم عندهم المنتج فور وصوله من بلد المنشأ وهنا حابه أشكر الشركه على هالموقف الطيب من صوبهم واللي أعتزبه

PartnerLove Fitness Coffee

قهوة التنحيف من بارتنر لف الشركه الفرنسيه الغنيه عن التعريف واللي تتميز بمنتجاتها الطبيعيه والصحيه واللي مرخصه عندنا فالدوله

وأحب أطمن كل اللي يخافن من استخدام مثل هالمنتجات ان القهوه طبيعيه 100% وصحيه بالدرجه الاولى

مصنعه بترخيص من بارتنر لاف العالمية ش.ذ.م.م ، باريس ، فرنسا

قهوة الرشاقة من بارتنر لاف هي فريدة من نوعها ، حضرت من أجود أنواع البن العربي ،
وخلطت بخلاصة التفاح الاخضر ، وخلاصة الرمان ، و الجنسنج ، لتحصل على قهوة صحية
بطعم مميز ولذيذ خالية من السكر والكوليسترول



العلبه تحتوي على 12 ظرف يعني لمدة 6 أو 12 يوم



*والسؤال اللي أتوقع انه بيتكرر .. هو .. كم كيلو بننزل من القهوه .. ؟؟

الجواب ان هالشي يعتمد على طبيعة كل جسم ومدى تجاوبه .. وهالشي اللي لاحظتوه على شاي التنحيف اللي عندي

باذن الله بيكون كيلوين أو أكثر فالاسبوع الواحد

سعرها 70 درهم

ملاحظه ( السعر غير شامل التوصيل )*

::

طريقة الاستخدام : أفرغي ظرف واحد في الماء الساخن واشربيه صباحا قبل الفطور أو الأكل بنصف ساعة مره أو مرتين في اليوم

طريقة تحظيرها سريييعه وممتعه ما تاخذ الا دقيقه من وقتج

رووووعه ولا فيها ذرة مراره بالعكسسس .. فيها المحلي البديل للشكر بنسبه معتدله ومستساغه



:

مثل ما عودتكن بحصرياتي



حبيت أعرض عليكن منتج فرششش ودايركت من الشركه وقبل الكلللل .. كنت أول متعامل يستلم عندهم المنتج فور وصوله من بلد المنشأ وهنا حابه أشكر الشركه على هالموقف الطيب من صوبهم واللي أعتزبه

HEALTHY SHOP BODY COFFEE SRIM

قهوة التنحيف من HealthyShop الشركه الفرنسيه الغنيه عن التعريف واللي تتميز بمنتجاتها الطبيعيه والصحيه واللي مرخصه عندنا فالدوله

القهوه كانت قديمه ولها تجارب روووووووعه فتخسيس الجسم بس انقطعت فتره لانها دخلت مرحلة تطوير لزيادة جودتها

والمفاجأه انها بعدما كانت نكهه وحده صارت بـ 4 نكهات لمراعاة كافة الأذواق

وأحب أطمن كل اللي يخافن من استخدام مثل هالمنتجات ان القهوه طبيعيه 100% وصحيه بالدرجه الاولى



القهوة فريدة من نوعها مستخرجة من أجود أنواع البن العربي مزجت مع كريمة مبيضة مستخرجة من فول الصويا المليء بالبروتينات والأحماض الأمينية والتي تساعد على تقليل الكوليسترول، وحرق الدهون
كما ويعمل فيتامين بي1 (B1) على تحويل الكربوهيدرات الى طاقة يصرفها الجسم في الأنسجة والقلب والعضلات فيما فيتامين بي2 (B2) يحول الطعام الى طاقة، يهدئ ويحمي النظام العصبي من التوتر كما أنه يعمل بشكل مضاد للأكسدة



مكونة من خلاصات اخرى مثل:

المشروم لينج شي : الذي يعمل على تقوية الجسم وتنشيط الدورة الدموية وتجديد الخلايا وإعطاء الجلد نضارة وحرق الدهون

الشريميوم شلات : الذي يساعد على تخفيض نسبة السكر وتخفيف الوزن كما أنه عامل مساعد في العمليات التي تنظم نسبة السكر في الدم

الكولاجين : الذي يعمل على زيادة نظام حرق الدهون ويساعد الجسم على إنتاج الكولاجين بشكل طبيعي يحسن ليونة و مرونة الجلد كما ويقلل الخطوط والتجاعيد في البشرة

الجينسينج الأحمر : الذي يعمل على تنشيط الدورة الدموية وتخفيف التوتر مضاد للأكسده يخفف الكولسترول في الدم



العلبه تحتوي على 12 ظرف يعني لمدة 6 أو 12 يوم

هذي النكهات الاربع :

يتبع صور وأنواع النكهات الاربع

:

:

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## elegant store

هذي النكهات الاربع :

1 . الكابوتشينو


2. البلاك كوفي


3. 3in1

هذي شرا نكهة 3 في 1 اللي فالنسكافيه

4. قمح الارز (gaba rice)


النكهات الاربع روووعه بدون استثناء

*والسؤال اللي أتوقع انه بيتكرر .. هو .. كم كيلو بننزل من القهوه .. ؟؟

الجواب ان هالشي يعتمد على طبيعة كل جسم ومدى تجاوبه .. وهالشي اللي لاحظتوه على شاي التنحيف اللي عندي

باذن الله بيكون كيلوين أو أكثر فالاسبوع الواحد

سعرها 60 درهم

ملاحظه ( السعر غير شامل التوصيل )*


::

طريقة الاستخدام : أفرغي ظرف واحد في الماء الساخن واشربيه صباحا قبل الفطور أو الأكل بنصف ساعة مره أو مرتين في اليوم

طريقة تحظيرها سريييعه وممتعه ما تاخذ الا دقيقه من وقتج .. وها عرض بسيط لطريقة تحظيري للقهوه .. بما اني من عشااااق القهوه بكل أنواعها قلت ما بفوتها إلا أجربها

العده : ظرف من القهوه وكوب وملعقه وماي حار ترومين اتييبينه من البراد



الصراااااحه .. أول ما فتحت الظرف الا ريحة القهوه تصكلي راسي من روعتها

اخترت نكهة البلاك كوفي بما انها النكهه الي أفظلها .. توقعتها مره طلعت رووووعه ولا فيها ذرة مراره بالعكسسس .. فيها المحلي البديل للشكر بنسبه معتدله ومستساغه

وبسسسسس  :Smile: 

وبالرشاقه والعافيه  :55: 

جد استمتعت فيها وفطعمها *^

:

::


حصريا ولأول مره في جميع المنتديات .. المجموعه الجديده والمطوره من بارتنرلاف الفرنسيه 



:


مثل ما عودتكن بيديدي المميز .. حبيت أعرض عليكن منتجات يديده من شركة بارتنر لاف الفرنسيه والغنيه عن التعريف





المنتجات كثيره لكن حاليا هذا اليديد المتوفر فالشركه ( 3 منتجات يديده لسنة 2011 ) وباقي المنتجات قيد التصنيع





قبل لا أبدا حبيت أوضح شي .. ان التقليد وايد منتشر وللتمييز هذي صورة العلامة للمنتجات الاصليه الخاصه بالشركه وغير هالعلامه بيكون تقليد فتقليد





وهذي صورة الفاتوره الخاصه بالمنتجات اللي ماخذتنها من الشركه نفسها لا من أي وسيط ( تعاملي صار مباشر ويا الشركه )




بسم الله نبدا مع منتجات 2011



*كريم تنحيف وشد البطن
( بخلاصة الفلفل والزنجبيل وفيتامين إي )
ملحق معه حزام حراري* 



كريم فريد من نوعه مع حـزام حراري لتنحيف وشـد منطقـة البطن والخواصر مع خلاصة مكونات طبيعية وفعالة من الفلفل والزنجبيل الطبيعي.
يعمل الفلفل والزنجبيل على تقليل نسبة السيلوليت وإذابة الدهون. وفيتامين (إي) يشد الجلد.
ويعمل الحزام الحراري على تقليل نسبة السوائل الزائدة في البطن والخواصر وتحفيز حرق الدهون والتعرق.ليقلل قياس البطن والخواصر بفاعلية كل اسبوع.

الاستعمال:
لنتائج فعالة،بعد التنظيف، ضعي كمية وفيرة من الكريم على منطقة البطن والخواصر ودلكيه بحركات دائرية وسريعة لمدة5 دقائق، ومن ثم لفي منطقة البطن والخواصر بالحزام البلاستيكي وأحكمي إغلاقه، لمدة 30-60 دقيقة يوميا مرتين صباحا ومساء.

سعر المنتج 95درهم


::


*كــريم تنحيــف وشــد الأرداف
ملحق معه حزام حراري* 



كريم فريد من نوعه مع حـزام حراري لتنحيف وشـد منطقة الأرداف والفخذين مع خلاصة مكونات طبيعية و فعالة من الفلفل والزنجبيل الطبيعي. يعمل الفلفل والزنجبيل على تقليل نسبة السيلوليت وإذابة الدهون. وفيتامين (إي) يشد الجلد والأرداف و يعمل الحزام الحراري على تقليل نسبة السوائل الزائدة في الأرداف والفخذين وتحفيز حرق الدهون والتعرق. ليقلل قياس الأرداف والفخذين بفاعلية كل اسبوع


الاستعمال:
لنتائج فعالة، بعد التنظيف، ضعي كمية وفيرة من الكريم على منطقة الأرداف والفخذين ودلكيه بحركات دائرية وسريعة لمدة5 دقائق، ومن ثم لفي منطقة الأرداف والفخذين بالحزام البلاستيكي واحكمي إغلاقه، لمدة 30-60 دقيقة مرتين يوميا صباحا ومساء

ملاحظه : لنتائج سريعة مارسي رياضة المشي أو التمارين الرياضية السويدية لمدة نصف ساعة مع وضع الكريم والحزام الحراري

سعر المنتج 95درهم


::


*كــريم تنحيــف وشــد الذراعين
( ملحق معه حزام حرااري )*



كريم فريد من نوعه مع حـزام حراري لتنحيف وشـد منطقة الذراعين مع خلاصة مكونات طبيعية وفعالة من الفلفل 
والزنجبيل الطبيعي. يعمل الفلفل والزنجبيل على تقليل نسبة السيلوليت وإذابة الدهون. وفيتامين (إي) يشد الجلد،
و يعمل الحزام الحراري على تقليل نسبة السوائل الزائدة في الذراعين بفاعلية وتحفيز حرق الدهون والتعرق، ليقلل قياس الذراعين بفعالية مل أسبوع.

الإستعمال: لنتائج فعالة،بعد التنظيف، ضعي كمية وفيرة من الكريم على منطقة الذراعين والفخذين بالحزام البلاستيكي وأحكمي إغلاقه، لمدة 30-60 دقيقة مرتين يوميا صباحا ومساء

ملاحظه: لنتائج سريعة مارسي رياضة المشي أو تمارين الرياضة السويدية لمدة نصف ساعة مع وضع الكريم والحزام الحراري.

سعر المنتج 95درهم


::


*كريم تنحيف وشد الرقبة والذقن
( خلاصة الجنسنج وفيتامين إي )
ملحق معه صابونة الكولاجين*



كريم فريد من نوعه مع صابون خاص لتنحيف وشـد منطقة الرقبة وأسفل الذقن مع خلاصة مكونات طبيعية وفعالة من أعشاب البحر والجنسنج.
تعمل الأعشاب والجنسنج على تقليل نسبة السيلوليت وإذابة الدهـون. وفيتامين (إي) يشـد الجلد، وتعمل صابونة الكولاجين على إصلاح وشـد البشرة وإزالـة الخطوط السـوداء وإزالة الترهلات والتجاعـيد .ليقـلـل قياس الرقبة وأسفل الذقن بفعالية كل أسبوع.

الاستعمال:
لنتائج فعالة، بعد التنظيف بصابونة الكولاجين، ضعي كمية وفيرة من الكريم على الرقبة وأسفل الذقن ودلكيه بحركات دائرية وسريعة من الأسفل إلى الأعلى لمدة 5 دقائق، مرتين في اليوم صباحا ومساء

سعر المنتج 95 درهم


:
(
)
:


هذي كانت كل المنتجات اليديده الخاصه بشركة بارتنر لف الخاصه بسنة 2011

يتبع

----------


## elegant store

:

نيي للمنتجات اللي اشتهرتبها الشركه على مدى السنين الماضيه واللي للحين عليها الاقبال الكبير من الوطن العربي والعالم


أول شي .. الكريم اللي كان أول بدايه لي مع الشركه والغني عن التعريف:

*كريم التنحيف الحار مع خلاصة الفلفل الأحمر والزنجبيل
( الحل الطبيعي لحرق الدهون من جميع أنحاء الجسم بدون تحديد )*




المنتج الغني عن التعريف واللي يقدم الحل لإذابة الشحوم وشد الجسم

كريم التنحيف من بارتنرلاف، مستخرج من خلاصة أنواع خاصه من الطين والزنجبيل والفلفل الأحمر، يحتوي الكريم على خصائص تعمل على إذابة وحرق الدهون 
المتراكمه بفعاليه كبيره في مناطق معينه في الجسم مثل ( البطن، الخصر، الأرداف، والذرعين). كما أنه يساعد على التعرق ليقلل من احتباس السوائل في الجسم، ويمنع تراكم الدهون تحت الجلد، أيضا لهذا الكريم خصائص تعمل على شد وتنعيم بشرة الجسم لذلك سوف تحصلين على جسم مشدود ومتناسق وأكثر نعومه وشبابا.

الكريم رهيب ينسق الجسم بطريقه ملحوضه وبوقت قصير
ومايحتاج رجيم لكن لنتائج أفظل يفضل المشي نص ساعه بعد الاستخدام
مكونات لكريم %100 طبيعي
ما منه مضار ولا له اثار سلبيه 
كريم للتنحيف من أعشاب الطبيعيه الساخنه، يساعد على إزالت الشحوم المتراكمه من الجسم وتبيض البشرة ويمنحها إحســاس بالنعومة والرشاقة وإعادة الشباب
ويوصي اطباء الامراض الجلديه والتخسيس بستخدامه 

تجارب البنات عليه مازره المنتديات تقدرن تسون سيرش وتشوفن بنفسكن ،، سواء هالمنتج والا شاي بايوجي

الإستعمال: يدهن على الأماكن الغير مرغوب بها بحركات دائريه لمدة 5 دقائق مرتين في اليوم، ثم المشي لمدة 15- 30 دقيقه.
راح تحسين بحرقه بسيطه بس لا تخافين لأن هالشي راح يدل على ان الكريم قاعد يشتغل صح
وشوفي بعدها النتيجة بإذن الله

*رابط يوضح الفرق بين الاصلي والتقليد*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=879439


ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم

اييبه شخصيا من الشركه .. سابقا كان في وسيط ويا كثر ما انغشيت بس الحمد لله عقب ما عرفت صار تعاملي مباشر مع شركة بارتنر لاف



*صابونة الفلفل للتنحيف*
( واللي صورتها فصورة كريم التنحيف )

الصابونه من الأعشاب الطبيعيه ومن عصارة الزنجبيل والفلفل الأحمر وفيتامين إي.فعاله في حرق الدهون والشحوم المتراكمه على البطن والأرداف وتساعد على شد وتبيض وتغذية الجلد وتعمل على إزالة ألأنسجه السليلوزيه المتراكمه تحت الجلد ليعيد لكم الحيويه والرشاقه والشباب.
ملاحظه : ينصح بإستعمالها مع كريم التنحيف من بارتنرلاف

الاستعمال: تدلك بحركات دائريه على المناطق الغير مرغوب بها لمدة 5 دقائق ثم تشطف بالماء 2 أو 3 مرات يوميا

سعر المنتج 20 درهم


::


*كريم رفع وشد الصدر
( العلاج الطبيعي لصدر مشدود وبارز )*



كريم شد الصدر من بارتنر لاف هو نتائج أبحاث طويله قاموا بها خبراء بارتنر لاف في مختبرات معتمدة.
هذا الكريم يحتوي عصارة الشاي الأخضر ومكونات طبيعيه 100% تساعد على منع ارتخاء الصدر ويعمل على شد الصدر إلى الأعلى وإزالة الخطوط السوداء والترهلات.
وبالتالي سوف تحصلين على صدر مشدود وبارز ومتناسق،ويمنحك الثقه لتظهري جمالك.

الاستعمال: نظفي الصدر بالماء الساخن وجففيه، ثم ضعي كميه مناسبه من الكريم على الصدر، و دلكي بقوه وبطريقه دائريه من ألأسفل إلى الأعلى لمدة خمسة دقائق،
ثم مارسي التمارين كما هي موضحه في النشره الداخليه . قومي بهذه الخطوات مرتين في اليوم صباحا ومساء.

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*كريم تكبير الصدر
( الحل الطبيعي لصدر بارز وكبير )*



كريم تكبير الصدر من بارتنر لاف هو نتائج أبحاث طويله قام بها خبراء بارتنر لاف في مختبرات معتمدة. هذا الكريم يحتوي على عصارة أعشاب بريه مثل عشبة الفيوريريا، وفيتامينات خاصة مزجت بعناية، 
بالإضافه إلى تمارين رياضيه وضعت من قبل أطباء مختصين لتساعد على حث خلايا وعضلات الصدر على زيادة الحجم. وبالتالي سوف تحصلين على صدر مشدود وبارز ومتناسق،ويمنحك الثقه لتظهري جمالك.

الاستعمال: نظفي الصدر بالماء الساخن وجففيه، ثم ضعي كميه مناسبه من الكريم على الصدر، و دلكي بقوه وبطريقه دائريه من الأسفل إلى الأعلى لمدة 5 دقائق، 
ثم مارسي التمارين كما هي موضحة في النشرة الداخلية مرتين في اليوم صباحا ومساء.

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*كريم إزالة التشققات والترهلات
( الحل الطبيعي لبشرة مشدودة وخالية من الترهلات )*



تقدم لكم بارتنر لاف كريم مكون من أعشاب طبيعيه 100% ومن الكولاجين، وبروتينات خاصه بالجلد.
يعمل على إزالة التشققات والترهلات الناتجه عن الحمل وما بعد الولاده والسمنه، و نقص الوزن. 
كما انه يعمل على إزالة الأنسجه السلولوزيه داخل الجلد. الكريم سوف يخترق مسامات الجلد 
بسهوله لكي يشد ، وينعم، ويزيل المناطق المصابه بالتشققات والتجاعيد، لتصبح بشرتك مشدوده 
بيضاء وناعمه وأكثر شبابا.

الاستعمال: نظفي البشره بالماء، ثم ضعي كمية مناسبة على مناطق الجلد المصابه، و 
دلكي بلطف بطريقه دائريه من الأسفل إلى الأعلى مرتين في اليوم صباحا ومساء.

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*( هيب - اب )كريم تكبير وشد الأرداف الى الأعلى
( العلاج الطبيعي لأرداف مشدوده وبارزه )*



تقدم لكم بارتنر لاف كريم تكبير وشد الأرداف، قام خبراء بارتنر لاف بأحدث الدراسات العلميه ليتوصلوا إلى كريم مستخرج من نبتة البيوراريا، والفيتامينات، والأعشاب الطبيعيه. 
هذا الكريم ذو فعاليه عاليه على شد الأرداف لأعلى و إزالة الشحوم المتراكمه منها. كما انا يساعد على إزالة التشققات والخطوط السوداء ويزيل الترهلات ويغذي الجلد، لتصبح الأرداف بارزه ومشدوده ومتناسقه مع جسمك كما كنتي تريدين دائما.

طريقة الإستعمال: يدهن على الأرداف ويدكلك بقوه من الأسفل إلى الأعلى لمدة دقائق، التكملة مرفقة بالنشرة.
( طبيعي وآمن، وليس له أي آثار جانبيه، تم اختباره علميا في مختبر ترويون-باريس-فرنسا )

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*كريم إزالة البقع السوداء
( طبيعي 100 % )*



كريم تبييض وتنعيم المناطق الداكنه ، العلاج الطبيعي لبشره صافيه كالأطفال ، تقدم لكم بارتنر لاف كريم مكون من أعشاب طبيعيه ومن وعصارة الفواكه وفيتامين سي و إي. 
يعمل على إزالة وتبييض البقع السوداء التي اهملت لفتره طويله مثل ( الركب، وألأكواع، وكعب جذابه مثل تصبح القدم). كما أنه يغذي ويرطب الجلد ويمنع التشققات في تلك الأماكن من الجسم. 
يجعل بشرتك كبشرة الأطفال ويمنحكك الثقه لتظهري جمالك .

طريقة ألإستعمال: نظفي البشره جيدا بالماء، ثم ضعي كميه مناسبه على مناطق الجلد المصابه، ودلكي بلطف بطريقه دائريه من ألأسفل إلى الأعلى مرتين في اليوم صباحا ومساء. ( يفضل إستخدامه بعد الحمام)
( طبيعي وآمن، وليس له أي آثار جانبيه، تم اختباره علميا في مختبر تريون- باريس- فرنسا )

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*كـــريم سنفرة الوجه والجسم 
( طبيعي 100% )*



كريم سنفره للوجه والجسم هو العلاج الطبيعي لجمال وشباب البشره
كريم السنفره من بارتنرلاف، مستخرج من خلاصة أنواع خاصه من أعشاب البحر، والعسل، واللوز المر، يحتوي كريم السنفره على جزيئيات صغيره تعمل على إزالة الخلايا الميته من الجلد، والتي تسبب الكلف والبقع وتجاعيد البشره . كما انه يزيل الخلايا الفاسده والمتسخه التي تسبب انسداد المسامات لتحصلي على بشره مشرقه وأكثر نعومه يساعد على تنشيط الدوره الدمويه ويغذي ويرطب البشره.
كريم السنفره من بارتنر لاف له فعاليه كبيره ونتائج مضمونه.

طريقة ألإستعمال: يدهن على الوجه او الجسم المبلول بالماء، ويدلك لمدة خمس دقائق حتا 
تشعري بالفرق. ثم ينظف بالماء. يفضل استعماله مع الإستحمام بالماء.
( طبيعي وآمن، وليس له أي آثار جانبيه، تم اختباره علميا في مختبر تريون- باريس- فرنسا ) 

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*لوشن للتبييض UV
( للعناية بالوجه والجسم - طبيعي 100% )*



العلاج الطبيعي لتغذية وتبيض البشره .. تقدم لكم بارتنر لاف كريم مستخلص من الخيار وأعشاب طبيعيه ذات جوده وفعاليه عاليه على تبييض وتغذية البشره،. كما انه يعمل على تنظيم توازن خلايا البشره ويمنع جفاف الجلد ونقص الرطوبه في الخلايا التي تؤدي إلى ظهور التجاعيد المبكره. ويمنحها نعومه ونضاره وجاذبيه وإشراق

طريقة ألإستعمال: يدهن بلطف على الوجه والجسم بعد الحمام صباحاً ومساءً
( طبيعي وآمن، وليس له أي آثار جانبيه، تم اختباره علميا في مختبر ترويون- باريس- فرنسا )

ملاحظه : توجد بداخل العبوه صابونة تبييض مجانيه

سعر المنتج 75 درهم


::


*كريم تبييض تحت الباط والاماكن الحساسة*



تقدم لكم شركة بارتنر لاف كريم من الاعشاب الطبيعيه 100% الذي يساعد على تبييض تحت الباط والاماكن الحساسة،
كما انه يغذي و يرطب الجلد ويزيل الرائحه الكريهه والبقع السوداء، ويشد الجلد ويجعله أكثر إشراقا وشبابا.

الاستعمال:
يدلك بلطف على الاماكن المعنية صباحا ومساء بعد الحمام.

تم تصنيعه بواسطة بارتنر لاف باريس - فرنسا

سعر المنتج 55 درهم


::


حابه أعرض منتج يديد من بارتانر لف .. اللي هو غسول المنطقة الحساسة



المنتج يديد واصل فنفس توقيت القطره والعلبه فيها 3 أنواع اييون ويا بعض .. من خلاصات الزهور

الغسول يومي يساعد على شد وتطهير وتعطير المنطقه الحساسه .. مثل ما ذكرت ان المنتج من مكونات طبيعيه مستخلصه من الزهور والبابونج

يساعد على شد المنطقة كما انه يعمل على تعقيمها وإزالة ومنع تكون الجراثيم والبكتيريا ..

كما انه معطر للمنطقة ويمنحك الثقة بالنفس ..

آمن للاستعمال اليومي بفضل مكوناته التي استخلصت من العطور الطبيعية

مناسب لجميع أنواع البشرة وليس له أي آثار ضاره أو حساسية أو تهيج للبشرة

طريقة الاستعمال مرفقة في العلبه

سعره 85 درهم


::


المنتج الاخير ..

مبيض الحلمة ( جل توريد الحلمة )



الجلد الغامق يصبح زهري جذاب

مبيض حلمة الصدر مع الصبار وفيتامين E و C

تركيبته الطبيعية تحتوي ( الساليسيليك آها ) ، وفيتامين E و C

يحتوي على تركيبة خاصه من الساليسيليك أسيد ( آها ) وفيتامين E و C هذه التركيبة هي منشط طبيعي للمادة الملونة في الجلد .

تجعل الجلد الغامق المحيط بحلمة الصدر زهري فاتح وأكثر جاذبية وإغراء

يمنحك الثقة بنفسك


سعره 70 درهم


)

:

(


يتبع

----------


## elegant store

بعد بيع أكثر من 500 حبه ونفاذ الكميه لأكثر عن مره .. أبشر كل اللي تريّن الدفعه اليديده ان المنتج وصل مع أخوه lol


مثل ما وعدتكن بأني أزودكن بكل ما هو يديد ومميز

تبين خشمج يصغر؟؟
تبين ترفعينه شوي
ماتبين تتأذين بعمليات التجميل ؟؟
ماتبين تعقين مبالغ بالآلاف على عمليات تجميل ؟؟
وتعرفين حرمة العمليات
والحل ؟؟؟

الحل عندي  :Smile: 

أقدملج ثورة عالم الجمال .. منتج تجميل وتطويل ورفع الخشم ( الأنف )





المنتج اللي يتميز ببساطة الشكل وقوة التأثير ونتايجه المذهله

ابتكر اليابانيين هالمنتج الرائع اللي يعمل على تجميل الانف ورفعه للاعلى دون اللجووء لعمليات التجميل المكلفة والمؤلمة


يرجى الانتظار لحين اكتمال الصورة التي توضح آلية عمل المنتج .. ربما يطول الانتظار ....


كل اعضاء جسم الانسان تتوقف عن النمو باستثناء الانف والاذن .. لأنهم عبارة عن غضروف والمعروف ان الغضروف يتميز بالمرونه ويسهل تغييره وتشكليه
وسواء كان شكل الخشم مش متناسق أو كبر الخشم مع تقدم العمر
فإن هذه الاداة تساعد على تصغير الانف وعدم نموه من خلال الضغط عليه ،، كما تساعد على رفعه وتشكيله بشكل انسيابي وأنيق كما وتساعد على تطويله
ومعظم أجزاء المنتج مصنوعة من السليكون



البنات الي مسوين عمليات تجميل يعرفون انه بعد العملية الدكتور يعطيهم شغله تضغط على الخشم عشان لايكبر
بس مشكلتها تتركب على الخشم بلزاق يعني بمادة صمغية
اما هذه الاداة تكون مثل الكلبس على الخشم ،، وتقوم بالدور الكامل لعملية تجميل الخشم

ما عليج الا انج تحطينه على الخشم بمعدل ساعة يوميا وانتي تسوقين او تطبخين او تشوفين التلفزيون او تدرسين .... إلخ
وراح تشوفين نتايجه المرضيه باذن الله

طريقة استخدامة :
تحطينه لمدة ساعة على خشمج يوميا لمدة شهر لشهر ونص 

شرط الحصول على النتيجة:
المواظبة على استخدامه ،، بشكل يومي للحصول على النتيجه

ملاحظات:
يستخدمه من هم فوق سن الـ 12 سنه






وهذي بعض الصور من تجميعي لناس استخدمو المنتج







وحابه أطمن اللي شاكه فحرمة استخدام هالمنتج،، اني اتصلت على مركز الافتاء قبل لا أطلبه وتأكدت من مشروعية استخدامه


سعر المنتج 50 درهم فقط





انيي للمنتج الثاني اللي سوى ضجه فالمنتديات ،، Nose Up الوردي

هذي صورته



ووظيفته مشابهه لوظيفة المنتج الأزرق

ومختص أكثر فتطويل الخشم ،، أما الازرق فهو للتطويل والتعديل

بس عيبه انه يعور شوي يوم ينحط ع الخشم بس مفعوله بعد حلو

سعر المنتج 25 درهم فقط

لنتيجه أحلى .. يفضل شراء المنتجين لني أحيانا أحس ان المنتجين مكملين لبعض ،، هذا فكثير من الحالات

اللي مش مقتنعه فالمنتج لا تطلبه لني ماريد وحده تاخذه بدون لا تكون مقتنعه فيه
ورجاء حاااار لا تسألنني عن الفرق بينهم لأني وضحت كل شي فالموضوع ،، لن ما عندي سبيس كافي للرسايل
كل يوم توصلني فوق الـ 30 أو 50 رساله .. فرجاء افهمنني ،، ولني ما عندي الوقت الكافي للرد ع كل شي

:



يتبع

----------


## elegant store

فقط للمتزوجات . وحصريا .. 3 أنواع من منتجات التضييق الفرنسيه


بيت أقدم مجموعه من منتجات المنطقة الحميمه بناء على رغبة وايدات من المتزوجات

المنتجات عباره عن 3 أنواع من قطرات التضييق وغسول المنطقه الحساسه وجل توريد الحلمات .. المنتجات كلها من مكونات طبيعية 100 %

حبيت أقدم شي مميز ويديد وفنفس الوقت يكون حصري ..

انتظرت شركة بارتنر لف الفرنسيه الغنيه عن التعريف واللي كنت عارضه مجموعه من منتجاتها اللي كان لها الاقبال الكبير من صوب سيدات الامارات ..

تعمدت اني أقدم شي منها خصه عقبما وثقن الزبونات فالمنتجات اللي عارضتنها من صوبها واللي كانت معظمها مرخصه من وزارة الصحه فالدوله


وأنا ففترة الانتظار .. سويت بحث عميق وسمعت عن منتج فرنسي مشهور فسنغافوره ومرخص عندهم والمنتج رقم 1 فهالمجال عندهم ..

تأخرت فعرضها لين تكتمل عندي المجموعه .. اللي هي 3 أنواع من قطرات التضييق .. وكل الانواع فرنسيه


:
(
)
:



ما يخفى ع اللي عندها خبره فسنغافوره بجودة مثل هالمنتجات عندهم .. فـ وصيت عليها والكميه اللي عندي مبدئيا محدودة

أقدملكن Relish ( ريليش ) قطرة التضييق السنغافوريه الفرنسية الصنع



القطره ممتازه ومجربه من 4 زبونات قبل العرض وكانت النتيجه أكثر من رايعه خصه ان وحده من هالزبونات ما كانت تقتنع بهالنوع من المنتجات لين جربت وانبهرت من نتيجتها

القطره من مكونات طبيعية بحته .. تتميز بانها قبل عملية التضييق انها تعقم المنطقه تعقيم عميق ..
ماحب أدخل فتفاصيل اكثر عن التجارب لن فيها نوع من والجرأه واحترام لخصوصية الغير غير ان مش حلوه انيه اكتب شي ع العام بهالخصوص

وطريقة الاستعمال ارفقتلكنياها فالعلبه

سعرها 200 درهم


::


المنتج الثاني هو المنتج اللي طال الانتظار له وكنت أول وحده آخذ منه من الشركه توه فرش واصل من فرنسا ..

المنتج ماله تجارب لنه يديد واصل الا من كمن يوم بس سمعة الشركه كفيله بانا نتنبأ بجودة هالقطره



قطرة بارتنر لف للتضييق المرفق معها صابونة التضييق

( طقم العذارى النسائي * سيروم وصابونة العرائس )

القطره من مستخلصات طبيعية 100 %

حلمك أصبح حقيقة مع منتج بارتنر لف الجديد ، سيروم العذارى يحتوي على الشاي الاخضر ومقتطفات البابونج التي تلطف المنطقه وتعمل بفعالية على تضييق المنطقه

فهو فعال جدا للنساء اللواتي يردن تضييق المهبل وصابونة العذارى تعمل على تنظيف المنطقة من الجراثيم والبكتيريا وتمنع تكونها بسهوله وتعطرها برائحة جذابة وتمنحك الثقة بنفسك

طريقة الاستعمال مرفقة في العلبه

سعرها 95 درهم


::


المنتج الثالث هو سيروم العذارى النسائي من شركة الـ ( Healthy Shop )  كذلك الشركه فرنسيه ومنتجاتها كلها طبيعيه .. السيروم صارله فتره بسيطه فالاسواق ومجرب من زبونه .. المنتج ممتاز



بخلاصة البابونج والشاي الاخصر

يحتوي على الشاي الاخضر الطبيعي ومقتطفات البابونج التي تلطف المنطقة وتعمل بفعالية على تضييق المنطقة ،

فعال جدا للنساء اللواتي يردن تضييق المهبل .. يمنحك الثقة بالنفس

المنتج مكون من 3 أنواع .. للمرأة بدون أطفال والمرأة مع طفل والمرأة اللي عندها أكثر من طفل :

هذي الانواع الثلاثه :

1 - زهري : للنساء بدون أطفال
2 - برتقالي : للنساء مع طفل واحد
3 - بنفسجي : للنساء مع أكثر من طفل

من تصويري



سعره 95 درهم


::


وقبل أن أبدا حبيت أنوه انه يجب مراعاة الجدية التامة في حال الطلب




✪ هناك طريقتان للدفع والتوصيل ✪

الأولى

سلم واستلم

الثانية

الدفع المقدم عن طريق الإيداع البنكي




✪ للطلب ✪ 

من داخل الإمارات:

في حال طلب أي عضوه لأي من منتجاتي راح يوصلها الغرض ان شاء الله لين باب بيتها وتسلم المندوب المبلغ فوقت التسليم بدون أي دفع أو ايداع مسبق،، في حال الرغبة في الطلب ترسل رسالة خاصه ويرجى فيها مراعاة التالي : كتابة اسم المنتج بالتحديد، والكميه المطلوبة منه

شركة التوصيل هي من تحدد موعد تسليم الطلبيه وعموما لن تتأخر عن اسبوع ،، وإذا في شي بيتأخر في حال عدم توفره لدي ان شاء الله راح أبلغج عن وقت تسليمه


من خارج الإمارات:

يتم تحويل المبلغ ،، وفي حال استلامه يتم إرسال الطلبية إلى الدولة والعنوان المحدد




✪ بيانات التوصيل المطلوبة ✪ 

الاسم ، الدولة ، الامارة أو المدينة ، المنطقة ، رقم الموبايل ( يفضل أكثر من رقم للاحتياط ) ، بالاضافة إلى تفاصيل الطلبية من حيث النوع والعدد




✪ رسوم التوصيل أو الشحن ✪

من داخل الإمارات:

إلى جميع الامارات 25 إلى 50 درهم على حسب تسعيرة شركة التوصيل لكل منطقه


من خارج الامارات:

على البريد الممتاز وسعر الشحن على حسب الدولة المرسل إليها، عموما سعر الشحن لدول الخليج يبدأ من 40 درهم / ريال




✪ للطلب من خارج المنتدى ✪

في حال الطلب من خارج المنتدى، بالامكان إرسال رسالة سواء على رقم الموبايل أو على البريد الإلكتروني تحتوي على جميع التفاصيل المطلوبة
وربما يتطلب ذلك إرسال حوالة بنكية قبل إرسال الطلبية
ويمكن الاتصال على رقم الموبايل في حالة الضرورة للاستعلام عن تفاصيل غير موضحة في المواضيع

رقم الموبايل:
0559275297 مندوبتي أم عامر
0503248898

للاتصال من خارج الإمارات:
00971559275297 مندوبتي أم عامر
00971503248898

البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected]
PIN code : 2772F495 مندوبتي
PIN code : 238482CA

أو مراسلة مندوبتي http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=172119 



يرجى زيارة متجري على هذا الرابط لمشاهدة باقي معروضاتي :
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=269


*الآن .. Vintage Abaya Collection ‏
على هذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1028289
*

::

آراء الكاستمرز


هذي بعض التجارب اللي قدرت أيمعها من الخاص

وما أحلل لأي وحده انها تنسخ الآراء لأنها خاصه فمنتجاتي الاصليه وما أظمن فشو تنحط فرجاءا ممنوع النسخ



> السلام عليج حبيبتي
> 
> حبيت أشكرج على الشاي الصراحه جد جد ثووووره فعالم التنحيف
> 
> نتيجته رهيييبه من وقت اللي طلبته من عندج لين يومج هذا .. تخيلي اني نزلت 7 كيلوات خلال اسبوعين والله انه شي فظيييع
> 
> صح اني فالايام الاولى كنت أتعب شوي بس الحمد لله عقب ما قمت أحس بأي تعب
> 
> وحابه أرجع أطلب 3 علب لأن العلبه قربت تخلص بلييييز أباه خلال هاليومين لأني مابا أقطعه
> ...







> هلا حياتووووووو
> 
> هاهاهاهاها .. هذي ضحكة النصر هههههههه
> 
> أخيرن لقيت الشي اللي يفيدني باني أظعف
> 
> جد مستانسه .. ما توقعت انه بينزل وزني وبهالسرعه 5 كيلوات فعشر أيام يا الـــهي ههههههههه
> 
> حياتووووو أبا علبتين ما عليج أمر وهذي بياناتي برجع أحطها إذا ما كانت عندج
> ...







> هلا غناتيه
> 
> اشحالج .. هيه فديتج واصلنيه من اسبوع تقريبا وللحين نزلت 3 كيلوات وان شالله أوصل للوزن اللي أباه
> 
> كنت بسألج الشيخه يصير حرمة خويه تستخدمه وهي مربيه من 3 شهور والا ؟؟
> 
> فانتظار ردج ومشكوره







> مرحبتين الغاليه
> دوم يارب
> الصراحه يسد الشهيه بشكل مش طبيعي أنا والشله كلنا حسينا بهالشي وكل وحده نزلت عليه بشكل بس أنا حطمت الرقم القياسي فيه
> وما صدقو وزني لين وزنت حذالهم لأنا كنا وازنين ومسجلين ويا بعض قبل لا نستخدمه فبوم
> للحين نزلت 6 كيلوات ومن أخلص أول علبه برجع أخبرج فالنتيجه
> 
> وتسلمين الغاليه







> هلا والله
> 
> اشحالج اختي ام سهيل
> 
> أول ماستخدمته قلت آآآآآآآي
> 
> يعووور لول
> 
> بس عقب يومين كل شي تمام .. تعودت عليه
> ...







> هلا اختي
> 
> نزلت من العلبه الاولى 3 كيلوات ومن الثانيه 4 ومن الثالثه 3 ومن الرابعه 6 !!
> 
> ما شاء الله
> 
> وان شاء الله مستمره
> 
> وما قصرتي حبيبتي ويزاج ربي من حيث لا تحتسبين
> ...







> مرحبا اختي
> 
> اشحالج .. ربج الا بخير ..
> 
> تسلمييييييييييين ع المنتج الصراحه صح اني عانيييييت لأني كنت أحطيه فاليوم 9 ساعات تقريبا غير عواره الي الحمد لله عقب تعودت عليه غير ان الكل كان يتمصخر عليه بس عقب النتيجه الكل صخخخخ
> 
> افتكيت من هم عملية التجميل اللي بتكلفني مبلغ بيفيدنيه فشي أهم من هالشي
> 
> فديييييييت خشميه كيف صار
> ...







> السلام عليكم ختيا
> فديتج من 4 شهور تقريبا كنت ماخذه عنج منتج الخشم
> ما عليج أمر لو للحين متوفر بغيت منه 3 حبات لربيعاتي وحبيت أجرب اليديد وبغيت منه 4
> انتظر ردج حبوبه عشان أطرشلج بياناتيه
> والسموحه







> هلا يا قلبي
> 
> الشاي عجييييييييييييييييب
> 
> نزل 10 كيلوات من وزني بعلبه ونص جد ماني مصدقه
> 
> وان شاء الله أنزل أكثر وأكثر
> 
> ويسلمووووو يا قلبي وموفقه يارب







> السلام عليج اختي
> اشحالج الغاليه .. ؟؟
> الصراحه الكريم رهيييب .. كنت ماخذه من الصيدليه كريم قيمته 3 أظعاف الكريم اللي عندج .. ولا فادني بس الحمد لله الكريم الفرنسي اللي عندج يالسه تبان نتيجته
> وانشالله من أخلص منه راح أرجع أطرشلج بنتيجته
> وتسلمين حبيبتي







> هاااااايز
> 
> كيفوووووو
> 
> لأ لأ لأ
> 
> الصراحه .. شي عجيييييب
> 
> حبيت أشكرج على الشاي ما رمت أمسك عمري عن اني أطرشلج هالشكر
> ...







> هلا اختي
> 
> حبيت أرجع أطلب من عندج 4 علب من الشاي و4 من الكريم
> 
> وبياناتي مال ثاني مره اللي باسم مريم مش اللي باسم هيفا
> 
> وأتمنى يوصل فأسرع وقت
> 
> ومشكوره







> هلا حبيبتي
> 
> اشحالج ان شاء الله تكونين بخير ؟؟
> حبيت أطلب من عندج الشاي بعدما شفت نتيجته على ربيعتي
> صج نذله كنت أقولها شو مسويه وكيف صرتي جيه مره وحده تقوللي من الله ههههههه
> لين يوم من الايام زخيتها الا أعرف منها الموضوع
> جان تعترفلي لووووول ودلتني عليج
> بليييييييييز وايد متشوقه اني أجربه أباه يوصلني فأقرب وقت
> وهذي بياناتي :
> ...







> هلا اختي
> 
> اشحالج ؟؟
> 
> بغيت طلب منج الشاي والكريم بعدما شفت نتيجته الحلوه على ربيعتي
> 
> وهذي بياناتي:
> 
> بس أباه قبل الويكند لأني مابا ريلي بيكون موجود فالويكند وماباه يعرف اني أستخدم هالشي
> ...







> هلا غناتي
> 
> اشحالج عساج مرتاحه 
> 
> سويتلج دعايه محترممممه فالشغل بعدما جربته يااااي أخيرا بنظم لقايمة رشيقات العايله ههههههه
> 
> أبا علبتين من الشاي وعلبه من الكريم وبعد يومين بعطيج بيانات ربيعتي بعد لأنها قالتلي انها تبا بس قالتلي تريي نطلب ويا بعض بس ماروم أتريا لأنه قرب يخلص
> 
> بنفس البيانات الاوليه
> ...







> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال ؟؟
> 
> حبيت أشكرج ع الشاي وزوجي وااااايد مستانس من نتيجته علي وعليه ونحن مستمرين عليه وان شاء الله من تخلص الكميه اللي عندنا راح نرجع نطلب من يديد
> 
> ويزاج الله خير الغاليه
> 
> فداعة الله







> هلا اختي
> 
> ما شاء الله الشاي هذا معجززززه
> 
> اختي كان وزنها 98 وخلال 3 شهور صار
> 
> :
> 
> :
> ...







> هلا ام سهيل
> 
> اشحالج الشيخه
> حبيت أشكرج ع المنتج اللي بدا يضعف خشميه بشكل الكل لاحظه
> فالبدايه انتفخ وكان يعور بس عقب ما تعود عليه خشميه الحمد لله كل شي صار تمام
> وان شاء الله يضعف أكثر وأكثر
> ووايدات اللي لاحظن التغير ،، لا وسويتلج اعلان عدنا فالكليه ههههههه
> راح أبشرج فالنتيجه النهائيه وان شالله أستمر عليه لني مليت شوي ههههه بس يوم أفكر فالنتيجه ارجع أكمل
> 
> تحيااااااتي وسلامي الحار







> هلا اختي
> للحين كملت عليه اسبوعين
> والنتيجه وااااااااااو صح اني ما وزنت بس امبين فويهي وجسمي اني خفيت واااايد .. بس المشكله انه يعطش وقلتيلي لازم أشرب كميه كبيره من الماي وماروم أشرب وايد 
> تسلمين حبيبتي ودعواتج اوصل للوزن اللي أباه
> والله يوفقج حياتي







> مرحبا الغاليه
> 
> اشحالج ^^
> 
> هالشاي جد سحرررررري
> 
> ما شاء الله كيف نزل وزني فوقت قياسي
> 
> 5 كيلوات فـ 10 أيام بسسسس
> ...







> مرحبا الغلا
> 
> أنا الحمد لله بخير تسلمين
> 
> هيه فديتج وأحلى شي فيه انه صغر بطني اللي كانت معقدتني ما شاء الله 
> 
> ولو حسيت اني بعد محتايه أكثر من العلب اللي خذتها أكيد راح أرجع أطلب لأن مفعوله ما شاء الله وايد روعه
> 
> والله يزيدج ويوفقج ويجزيج كل خير الغاليه
> ...







> السلام عليكم
> ازيك اختي ام سهيل
> حابه أطلب علبتين من شاي بايوجي بلس الاصلي بعدما شفت نتايجه الحلوه على صاحبتي اللي كانت واخده 3 علب منك الشهر اللي فات اسمها وديمه
> أنا صاحبتها وهي كلمتك ع الموبايل وبتشكر فيكي أوي وفزوئك
> فياريت تبعتيلي الطلب بسرعه أصلنا مستعجله عليهم لأني طالعه على مصر على أول الشهر الجاي وعايزاهم يلاحظو الفرق انتي عارفه بئه
> ودي بياناتي
> 
> وبإزن الله صاحباتي الي فالدايره كمان حيطلبو منك قريب
> وربنا يوفئك وينولك اللي فبالك يا أمر







> هلا اختي
> 
> الصراحه كنت خايفه استخدم الكريم خصه ان بعضهن قالن انه يحرق شرات الفلفل
> 
> صح ان فيه حراره بس مش ذيج الحراره اللي ما يروم الواحد يتحملها بالعكس حراره عاديه
> 
> والفرق بان من أول اسبوع ما شاء الله
> 
> أكثر تركيزي ع منطقة البطن ومن أخلص منها بشوف جان احتجت استخدمه فأماكن ثانيه من جسمي
> ...







> حبيبتي أبا بعد علبتين من الكريم ظروووري هالاسبوع
> 
> وشكرا







> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هلا يا ذوق
> 
> كيف حالك
> 
> يسلمووو ع الكريم مررره روووعه وأرخص من عندنا بكثيييير نحتلي خصري نحت
> 
> يسلمووو يا قلبي وربي يجزيكي الجنه







> هلا والله
> 
> اشحالج حبوبه
> 
> الشاي رهيييييييييب
> 
> صح انه ما ينبلع بسرعه
> 
> بس نتيجته واااااااااااااو
> ...







> هلا حبيبتي
> الكريم يحرق لول .. بس مش وايد يعني حراره عاديه
> صارلي اسبوعين استخدمه واليوم قست بطني بالشريط المتري طلع اني نقصت 1 انج وها انجاااز بالنسبه لي
> وان شالله ينقص اكثر وأكثر
> دعواتج يا ام سهيل
> والله يوفقج يارب 
> 
> مع السلامه







> هلا ام سهيل
> 
> اشحالج حبيبتي
> 
> يعطيج العافيه ع المنتجين لأنهم نحتولي جسمي عقبما يأست من كل الطرق اللي كنت أجربها
> 
> كنت 65 والحين صرت 49 والشي الغريب ان مفعول الشاي استمر حتى بعدما خلصت عني الكميه تمت نفسي مسدودة عن الاكل لأكثر من اسبوعين وعيبني هالشي
> 
> والله يزيدج من فضله ويوفقج ان شاالله
> ...







> هلا اختي
> فديتج خلصت العلبه يصير أطلب علبه غيرها وأكمل والا ما يصير لأني أبا أكمل ما بيظرني هالشي
> فانتظار ردج







> هلا حبيبتي
> 
> شريت قبل الشاي من تاجره من المنتدى على أساس انه الاصلي لكن الله يسامحها على غشها
> القهر انها تقول الاصلي واللي عند الباقيات تقليد والواحد مايي صوب الرخص وغيره من الكلام اللي يخلي الوحده تقتنع لو ما كانت مقتنعه
> كنت ماخذه عنها علبتين خلصتهن ولا نزل شي الا زدت كيلوين
> بس ما شاء الله .. الشاي اللي عندج صج غير ومفعوله خيالي
> ما خذت عنج الا علبه وحده لني كنت خايفه أستخدمها وماستفيد رغم ان ربيعتي مجربه اللي عندج وما شاء الله وايد نزلت منه
> باقيلي يومين وتخلص العلبه والحمد لله نزلت للحين 8 كيلوات ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> ما عليج أمر لو تطرشيلي 3 علب وأباهن بسرعه حبوبه
> ...







> هلا بام سهيل
> 
> اشحالج حبيبتي نورتي بوظبي الصراحه فييتج
> 
> ما كنت أبا أراسلج أول ما توصلني الطلبيه قلت بتريا لين أجرب وعقبها براسلج مره وحده
> 
> يا سلاااااام .. أحلى تجربه الصراحه
> 
> الشاي عجيييييييييب
> ...







> هلا اختي
> 
> كنت أبا أجرب الكريم وما كنت مقتنعه فالشاي
> ويوم شفت نتيجته قلت ألحين بجرب الشاي ،، ويوم شفت نتيجته قلت لازم أجربهم ويا بعض كيف بيكونون
> ويوم طلبتهم ويا بعض وجربتهم حسيت ان جسمي يالس ينحت من الخااااطر
> شعوووور رهييييب
> حبوبه الكميه اللي عندي خلصت يا ريت 3 علب شاي وعلبتين كريم
> والسموحه أدري وايد غثيتج بطلباتي
> 
> والله يوفقج دنيا وآخره






والسموحه من اللي ما كتبت تجاربهن لضيق الوقت لأن ما شاء الله البريد ممزور وبتطلع روحي لين أحصل كل النتايج ممبين كل هالرسايل وما حبيت أكتب النكات لضمان الخصوصيه وانتظرو المزيد من التجارب اللي ع البيبي والفون

وكل ما بروم بضيف ان شاء الله تجارب يديده

----------


## نيروز الشام

للرفع

----------


## بنت عوض

السلام عليكم اختي ماعليج امر ابغي المنتجين مال تصغير وتعديل الانف حبه من كل نوع بس ما ادري اكتب العنوان هنيه ارجو انج تردين لاني محتاجتنه وايد

----------


## elegant store

وعليكم السلام والرحمه

تم التواصل  :Smile:

----------


## كسوله وادلع

رفع رفع

----------


## كلي فداهـ

مرحبا اختي شحالج ..؟ 


بصراحه انا عرسي في الصيييف ولازم اضعب 

ابا اجرب الشاي 

اللي هو اول منتج 

بس عندي استفساااار 

اذا ما استفدت كيف اتصرف ..؟؟ 

يعني في ناس عندهم اذا ما استفدتي من المنتج ترجعين البيزات 

لان هذا من النت يعني مب مضموووون ذاك الزور صح .؟ 

يعني انا ما اكذبج ولا شي بس احس مب كل شي في النت نصدقه .. 

اتريا ردج علي اختي 


هيه صح بعد ابا اسألج الطلبيه متى توصل يعني بعد الطلب بكم يوم ..؟

والسموحه

----------


## غرشوبة زاخر

للرفع

----------


## Lolo 2011

:Salam Allah: شكرا الغالية تصدقين عاد الشاي عندي بس ابدا ماجربتة بس الجين بجربة واخبركم التتيجة  :Astaghfor:

----------


## سحر العيوون

انتي متاكده ان الصور اللي قبل وبعد من بعد استخدام المنتج اللي يعدل الخشم ؟؟؟

----------


## إكسسوار

موفقه

----------


## أنوار2009

موفقة يارب 
عاجبني ما تعديل الأنف جدااااااااااااا رائع

----------


## Ritage

السلام عليكم اختي بدي اسئلك الشاي بتعمل مغص ومشكوره

----------


## اماراتية حيل

اوه
شاي بايوجي أكثر عن مرة استخدمته
بس كيف تضعفون هالكثر وانا وزني بالزور كيلوين ولا كيلو ينزل بس 
><

----------


## حبيبة حمود

هلا فديتج ابا الشاي كيف اتواصل وياج

----------


## غاوية عشق

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## Um Khalid

موفقه الغاليه ....

----------


## بنت العين2008

الجهاز الوردي خلص والى شو

----------


## ××ام مايد××

بغيت اسألج اختي عن الشاي عادي اللي ترضع تشربه؟؟ مايضر البيبي؟؟؟؟

----------


## julet

هلا بغيت منتج مال الخشم معاج نوره غانم الشارقه اتصالات رقم الموبايل ٧٣٧٧٧٢١٠٥٠

----------


## سيدة معلقة

انا طلبت الشاي من اسبوعين ولين الحين ما وصلني شي ولا حتى حدا اتصل فيني وعندي سؤال لكل وحدة جربت الشاي هل صحيح انه طعمه مثل زفر السمك يعني الشاي زفر وريحته زنخة يعني مقرفة وهل استطيع اضافة السكر او العسل عليه اذا كان طعمة مر كثير

----------


## دلع مغرور

اختي صندوقج ممتلي وانا ابي اطلب كيف الصرفه

----------


## الفقيرة لله

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
قبل كل شيء الله يغنيج بحلاله عن حرامه 
وهاي تعتبر اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
بس بصراحه اراء البنات شجعتني وااااااااااايد اني اطلب من عندج ويارب العالمين اجوف النتيجه الي ترضيني انا بعد 



مطلوب :
1-شاي بايوجي بلس للتنحيف علبة وحده .
2-كريم تنحيف وشد البطن لمنطقة البطن علبة وحده .

.
.
شكرا على تعاونج واتمني اعرف متى بتوصلني الطلبية ؟ وكيف اوصل لج البيزات او هل المندوب بياخذها مني ولا كيف طريقه الدفع ؟ 
راسلني ع بريدي اذا ما عليج امر لانه بريدج ممزور ؟؟
*

----------


## مشاعل الواصل

> اختي صندوقج ممتلي وانا ابي اطلب كيف الصرفه


هييه حتى انا حاولت ابي مقوم الانف والشاي

----------


## به استعين

الغالية اذا تركته ما يرد الوزن مثل قبل أو استمر علية على طول

----------


## pinkyuae

ابغي من الشاي 

ومنو جرب هذا اللي ينحط علي الخشم ؟؟؟ وصدق جذه يسوي ؟؟؟

----------


## مقلمة

اختي لو سمحتي نبا نطرشلج رساله خاصه مايستوي يكتب مسج انه صندوق بريدج فل لازم تمسحين شي

----------


## عيون الغربية

اختي ممكن تتواصلين معاي لانه صندوق الخاص الي عندح ممتلى

ابااشتري من عندج

----------


## عيون الغربية

ومنو جرب هذا اللي ينحط علي الخشم ؟؟؟ وصدق جذه يسوي ؟؟؟

----------


## pinkyuae

ggvtu

----------


## خبيرة مكياج

السلام عليكم ..

اختي راجعي الخاص فديتج ..

بالتوفيق للجميع .

----------


## همسام

السلام عليكم انا حابه اطلب منج ام سهيل الشاي علبه واحدة وكريم تنحيف علبه واحد وسف اجرب لان وزني ماطاع ينزل عن75 كيلو واتمني من الله مع منتج الشاي والكريم ينزل 
دعواتكم حتي ينزل وزني

----------


## همسام

الرجاء الرد علي ضروري علي طلبي لكرتون واحد من الشاي وعلبة كريم تنحيف البطن لانه عندي عرس قريب جدا

----------


## علـآآآيه

موفقه

----------


## Umlatifa08

حبيبتي بغيت اطلب الشاي ؟!

----------


## رووررريت

موفقه يالغلا 

قريب ان شاءالله اطرش لج ع الخاص
اطلب منتج تصغير الانف

----------


## ريم الريام

ماشالله فيه اقبال كبير 

شكلي انا بعد بجرب هههههههه  :Smile:  

بالتوفيق

----------


## OM MUBARK

اختي انا طرشتلج رسالة خاصه ماتوصلج
بريدج متروس  :Smile:

----------


## M!ss angle

بضاعتج حلوه ولي عوده ربي يوفقج

----------


## مقلمة

بنات لو سمحتو بغيت اسالكم الجاي تشربون عادي تحطونه في الماي ولا تخلطونه في الحليب ؟؟ بليز ردو عليه ضروري

----------


## همسام

انشششششششششششاء الله المنتج يفيد معاي يارب
ادعولي

----------


## أإأم زيووود

بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

موفقه

----------


## ريم الريام

اختيه طرشتلد رسالفه ما رديتي ..  :Frown:

----------


## مطر البلاد

كيف التوصيل للغربية

----------


## بغيرَ دربيےَ

السلام عليكم اختيه انا هاي الرساله الثانيه اطرشها لج ولا تردين عليه

لو ماتبيعين خبريني بدور حد ثاني بس انتي حتى رد ماتردين

الله يرزقج بحلال

----------


## ريم الريام

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حرمة سيف

ممممممممم الي فالردود مال الخشم مستعملين اي واحد فيهم !

بس تبين الصراحه المنتج غالي عندج اضعاف 

المهم ابي Nose Up الوردي

وشو السالفه نقدر نطلب ولالا

ع العموم طرشت رساله واذ الغلا مشغولة ومابينرسل جريب بدوره فمكان ثاني

موفقة عسى

----------


## elegant store

مرحبا حبوبات

أتمنى انكن تعذرني فحال اني تأخرت عليكن لكثرة انشغالاتي اللي تحب تطلب تراسلني ع الخاص هذي أظمن طريقه أشوف فيها الطلب أو الاستفسار

واعذروني فحال تأخرت بس عندي مشاغل كثيره وأتمنى انكن تتفهمن الوضع بس ان شاء الله مابطي اكثر عن يومين

وأشكر كل وحده تفهت

والسموحه  :55:

----------


## elegant store

> انتي متاكده ان الصور اللي قبل وبعد من بعد استخدام المنتج اللي يعدل الخشم ؟؟؟


حبوبه الصور يايبتنها من الموقع الرسمي للمنتج

----------


## شيخة الشيخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالج اختي 
حبيت اعرف معلومات زيادة عن شاي بايوجي يا ليت لو تتواصلين معاي عالخاص

----------


## عروس 2011

حبيبتي طرشت لج باقي البيانات بس صندوق الرسايل ممتلئ

----------


## عيون مشتاقه

بالتوفيق

----------


## عسل شرجاوي

يعطيج العافيه الغااليه

----------


## عروس 2011

فديتج الرسايل فل

----------


## $ اماراتيه$

استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...



استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...



استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...

استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...



استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...
استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ...

----------


## منبع غلآك

انا ابي شاي بايوجي بلس موجود ولا ؟!!

----------


## نهار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اختي بغيت اسالج عن لوشن التبيض للعناية بالوجه والجسم

حبيت اعرف اذا متواجد عندج وشو سعره؟؟

----------


## shy_7eleeb

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## shy_7eleeb

للــــــــــــــــــــرفــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## فطامي2

السلام عليكم
أختي لو بغيت أضعف الخشم
أي واحد أحسن الازرق ولا الثاني

----------


## يمنات



----------


## خميسيه

اختي مرحبا بغيت علبتين من الشاي
ببعثلج بيااناتي عالاخاص
وتسلمين

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

للرفع

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

============================

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

للرفع

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

للرفع

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## شفاااادايم

للرفع

----------


## خقاقه بن خقاق

ربي يوفقج

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لم أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج

----------


## الحياة*أمل

موفقة اختي

----------


## اام سعود

وانا بعد ابا من من منتوجاتج وبرسلج على طلبي الي اباه

وانشاءالله موفقه

----------


## almzoon

:Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:

----------


## أتروجة

اختي العزيزة ابي المنتجين لتخسيس الارداف والافخاد وكريم تبيض مناطق الاحساسة

----------


## الـــــدبــة9

ياااااااااااااااارب

----------


## معاذير

منتجات التنحيف خاصة البطن والخضر ينفع للي مسوية قيصرية ؟؟ ومال تفتيح الأباط كم مدته عسب تبين ومايضر إلي ترضع

----------


## معاذير

منتجات التنحيف خاصة البطن والخضر ينفع للي مسوية قيصرية ؟؟ ومال تفتيح الأباط كم مدته عسب تبين ومايضر إلي ترضع

----------


## LACNOR Lady

بالتوفيق يالغاليه

----------


## best girl

الغالية انا ابا اتواصل معاج عشان اشتري الشغل اللي تصغر الخشم 
فاليت انج تتواصلين معاي

----------


## غير النآس

الله يوفقج يارررب

----------


## الشاطره

أبا شي يمتن ماعندج

----------


## الأمل الساطع

بالتوووفيييييق

----------


## no0o0or12

مشكوره اختي

----------


## meemoona

:Salam Allah: 

اختي الغاليه
عندي استفسار بخصوص الشاي, هل يتعارض مع حبوب ياسمين لمنع الحمل او يخفف فعاليتها؟؟ لاني سمعت ان في بعض الادوية و الاعشاب تتخفف فعاليتها فالوحدة ممكن تحمل وهي ماتدري؟!!

بصراحة انا تشجعت وااايد وخاطري اجربه خصوصا اني بعد ماربيت زاد وزني بطريقة فظييعة  :Allah Mos: 

ومشكورة والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## زهرة الكون؟.؟

*مشكوووووووره اختي وصلة البارحه علبة الشاي 
يزاج الله الف خير*

----------


## لاسنزا مون

موووووووفقة يالغلاا

----------


## best girl

كييييييييييييف يطول الخشم انا ما ابا خشمي يطول لاني اشتريت منه

----------


## كعبية طر

ابااااا اطلب اهىاهى

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## روح مجبوره

السلااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته 
حبوووبه ارسلت لك خااص ولكن ماوصل 
لان صندووقك مليااان ياليت تنقصي منه لان بسألك عن شغلاات 
الله يجزااك خير حبوبه

----------


## mashaeil

السلام عليكم 
اختي بغيت اطرشلج رساله بس ما وصلج لان الصندوق الرسايل عندج فـــــل

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## ɱïṣṡ ṕïṉҡ

سلآآآم عليكم

أختيه أتأكدي من علبه الوارد لو ما عليج اماره شكله عندج فل

مو راضي يطرش !

رديلي خبر أختي بليز ابيه ضروري ^.^

وشكررآ

----------


## BABY CUTE

ابغى منتج الانف والشاى 

ووووووووووينج؟؟

----------


## شقا جرح

بالتوفييق اختـــي ..~ ^^

----------


## شقا جرح

موووفقه يارب ^^ ..~

----------


## nalle

بالتوفيق

----------


## انثى بس غير

انا طلبت من عندج وللحين ماوصلني ^^

----------


## My_Sweet_Art

:Sob7an:

----------


## om mozoun

السلام عليكم و الرحمه 

اختي ابي المنتج الوردي مال الخشم - ممكن تتواصلين معاي ؟

و اللي جربته تخبرني هل استفادت و لا لا

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## أم الـغـالـي

ربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## لوززه

موضوع حلو اختي ربي يوفقج
بس حبيت اعرف بخصوص الشاي 
هل هو ملين للبطن ولازم تدخلين عزج الله الحمام 
اكثر من مره ولا عادي

----------


## طشـونــهـ

صندووق الرسايل عندج مترووووس

----------


## طشـونــهـ

*صندوق الرسايل متروس*

----------


## غلا شيوخي

بغيت اسال لو الدورة الشهريه مب منتظمه اقدر اخذ هذا الشاي؟؟

----------


## gumar.93

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هلا اختي ,, انا طلبت منج جاي بايوجي بلس ع الخاص وطرشتلج بياناتي ,,
مادري اذا وصلج او لا ! 
يا ليت لو تتواصلين معاي عالخاص .. 
وبغيت اعرف سعر الجاي ؟

----------


## شقا جرح

هلا خيتوووه شحالج عيدج مباآرك 

انـآ طرشت لج ع الخ ـآص بس ماعرف شوو آلموضوع ليش ماترديـ،ـن 

آكيد آنج بزي ..~ 

آو في شي ..~ 

اتمنى لو شفتي ردي تردين عليه لاني آبـآ آطلب بعد  :Frown: 

ثنكــس

----------


## وهج الابداع

الغاليه شيكي على صندوق الرسائل لانه مليان و ما يستقبل اي طلبيه*

----------


## شمعة الحب 4

مرحبا هلا حبايبي هاي اول مشاركة لي من كثر ما سمعت عن المنتج حابه اجرب بس ان شاء الله استفيد

----------


## ساره كوين

فديت قلبج ام سهيل بغيت المنتج حق الخشم بس وطرشتلج مسج بس اعتقد فونج مغلق 
حابه اعرف اذا وصلج المسج ولا فديت عمرج ابااااه ضرووووووري ربي يسلم قلبج

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

آختي ردّي ع الخاص >.<

----------


## ربي خلقني لك

مووووفقه

----------


## elegant store

ع الاقل أنا أخاف ربي ياللي ما تخافين ربج .. حسبي الله على كل وحده تنشر الاشاعات 
وتحاول انها تخرب تجارتي .. والحمد لله زبوناتي ما تأثرن برمساتج بالعكس والله

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

إختي ردي ع الخاص الله يخليج =)

وبغيت أسأل شكثر يآخذ التوصيل ؟ يعني كم يوم 

>.<

من كذا اسبوع اترياج تردين علي :S

----------


## أم المزيونه33

حاولت أطرش لج رساله خاصه غسان اطلب ما يستوي

----------


## أم المزيونه33

حاولت كم مره أطرش لج رساله خاصه ما يستوي 

الـُ???ـُلُـُ???ـُهُ يخليج تواصلي ويائ على البيبي مسنجر أنا ألبارحه ضفتج

----------


## طيبو

موفقه

----------


## دموع الصمت

اختي انتي تبيعين الشاي اللي ينحف

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

إختي متى توصل الطلبيات . , ><"

----------


## SAMARI22

سالم عليكم اختي 
ومشكوره وايد علي هالاشياء بس حبيت اعرف عندج شي يزيد الشهوه عشان انا شهوتي تقريبا مو لين هنال فعندج شي 
وتسلمين اختي

----------


## بنت الاميري

منتجاتج ولا اروع 


موفقه فديتج

----------


## أم محمد 1979

مرحبا لو سمحتي بغيت كريم تبييض الابط التوصيل كم الى البيت لاني ابا واحد اجربه اذا وكي اظل اخذ منا هو سعره 55 مع التوصيل كم بيكون هل هو مضمون ارجو الرد

----------


## elegant store

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيج يا ام نوره2009 لين يوم الدين

----------


## Amani82

الغالية كلمتج على الخاص مارديتي علي

وربي يوفجج متجاتج رهيبه بصراحة

----------


## ام حبايبي

الله يوفقك اختي بس الصور اللي حاطتها حقت الخشم عمليات تجميل مو من المنتج هذا 

وصحيح اللي تحط مشبك على خشمها فترات طويله خشمها يتحسن عن تجربه بس الصور مو من اللي استخدموا هالمنتج

----------


## عنكب

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله

----------


## ماماتي 1

موووفقه ختيه ^-^

----------


## سما الريم

طرشت لج رساله ع الخاص بليييز جوفيها

----------


## أم مريم الحوي

بالتوفيق أختي

----------


## malakalkoo

> بعد بيع أكثر من 500 حبه ونفاذ الكميه لأكثر عن مره .. أبشر كل اللي تريّن الدفعه اليديده ان المنتج وصل مع أخوه lol
> 
> 
> مثل ما وعدتكن بأني أزودكن بكل ما هو يديد ومميز
> 
> تبين خشمج يصغر؟؟
> تبين ترفعينه شوي
> ماتبين تتأذين بعمليات التجميل ؟؟
> ماتبين تعقين مبالغ بالآلاف على عمليات تجميل ؟؟
> ...


ابا فديتج حك الخشم ابا النوعين لو عندج خلال ها يومين والله زين 
استنا ردج

----------


## shouq7

انا اختي ابي الكوفي بلييييز عرسي بعد شهرين وابي انزل 5 كيلو

----------


## jumana

> ممممممممم الي فالردود مال الخشم مستعملين اي واحد فيهم !
> 
> بس تبين الصراحه المنتج غالي عندج اضعاف 
> 
> المهم ابي Nose Up الوردي
> 
> وشو السالفه نقدر نطلب ولالا
> 
> ع العموم طرشت رساله واذ الغلا مشغولة ومابينرسل جريب بدوره فمكان ثاني
> ...



بالعكس أسعار الأخت وايد أوكي 

ووايد أرخص عن غيرها ، أنا أختي كانت تاخذ كريم الترهلات والتشققات ب 200 درهم ونفس الماركة والله 


ربي يوفقها يارب

----------


## tanya1234

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i will come bak again later

----------


## jumana

> الله يوفقك اختي بس الصور اللي حاطتها حقت الخشم عمليات تجميل مو من المنتج هذا 
> 
> وصحيح اللي تحط مشبك على خشمها فترات طويله خشمها يتحسن عن تجربه بس الصور مو من اللي استخدموا هالمنتج


مرحبا خيتو 

قصدج العظم مايتغير 

كيف يتحسن بالمشبك ؟ اذا تعرفين خبريني؟

----------


## mashair

السلام عليكم أختي ام عبدالله 

قرأت عن منتجاتك وبصراحه أعجبتني وايد , ياريت طريقة التوصيل , واتصلت علي الارقام مره مافي رد ومره مغلق , وماقدرت أرسل لك ع الخاص لان صندوق الوارد عندك ممتلئ , على العموم أنا أريد منتجين تجميل وتقويم الأنف بأسرع وقت لأني راح أسافر بعد ثلاثة أيام انشاء الله .

بانتظار الرد أختي الكريمه على طريقة التوصيل , وأفضل اذا كان لديكم مكان ثابت لأنني أعمل طبيبه ومعظم الوقت أكون بالمستشفى , يعني عندي مشكله بالوقت

تحياتي 
مشاعر

----------


## ahlamomar

السلام عليكم 

الله يعطيج العافيه .. حاولت ارسل لج رساله خاصه مافاد طرشت على التلفون محد رد ... مالومج وايد طلبات عندج 

انا حابه اجرب شاي التنحيف علبه وحده + مال الخشم الي لونه ازرق حبه 1 

ومشكوره اختي

----------


## jumana

مرحبا أختي 


خير ماشي رد إلحين من فترة أتريا ...

----------


## jumana

مرحبا بنات 


اللي جربت الكوفي ، هل سويتوا ريجيم او تخفيف أكل والا اكل عادي 


بليز اللي جربته ونزلت تخبرني

----------


## USA Online

الله يوفقج

----------


## العهود111

ما شااااااء الله 
ربي يوفقج الغالية 
ويرزقج كل الخير

----------


## الـصـمـت

ربي يوفقج الغاليه
وايـسـر امـورج

----------


## أم صنقور

ماظهرت لي صور المنتجات ياليت اشوفهن

----------


## أم صنقور

منو جرب القهوة وكريم الزنجبيل

اهم شي القهوة واريد اعرف اذا لها مضار ع الحامل والمرضع ولا لا

----------


## noor halima s

salam ana oride crem youzile atar el hbob pleaze

----------


## منيرة قطر

ماشاء الله عليج منتجات التخسيس لها سمعه وصيت 


بالتوفيق

----------


## شيخه29

بالتوفيج ان شاء الله

----------


## الحياة الحره

للرفع

----------


## أم شيخوو123

للرفع...

----------


## jumana

خيتو طرشت لج رسالة من اسبوع تقريبا

----------


## الغرفة

ايوا اريد النوعيين باقرب فرصه

----------


## نوونوو

الغاليه لو سمحتي احاول اطرشلج عالخاص بس شكلها الرسايل عندج فل  :Frown:

----------


## الغرفة

اختي طلبت منج مال الخشم من زمان بس ماوصلني شي وعطيتج عنواني

----------


## jumana

وأنا بعد خيتو من أسبوعين طالبه أغراض وما وصلني شي @@

عسى المانع خير خيتو 

طمنينا عليج

----------


## Wolves_grl

هلا اختي انتي غيرتي المنتج مال شاي الرجيموكنت استخدم الي قبل كنتي تبيعينه هل صار فيه تغيير

----------


## MAJIDA

موووووووووووووووووووووووووفقه حبيبتي

----------


## am sara

ابي الجهاز الازرق حق الخشم .. كيف اتواصل معاج ؟؟

----------


## om emran

أنا بعد الجهاز الأزرق مال الخشم وبعد شاي التنحيف الله يخليك كيف أتواصل معاك وأنا وايد جادة بالموضوع  :12 (98):

----------


## بنت دارزايد

اختي صار لي اسبوعين وكل مره اطرشلج مسج وتقوليلي طلبي وبرسلج الاغراض صارلي تقريبا كم اسبوع وانتي توعديني للاسف طالبه حق صديقاتي انحرجت معاهم في الدوام كل يوم اقولهم بكره وانتي ولا رديتي علي لو مافي مجال للطلبيه خبريني علي اساس ماانتظرج والسموحه

----------


## نوونوو

الغاليه ممكن تردين على رسالتي الخاصه

----------


## gifty anoos

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## elegant store

والله ما كنت فالبلاااد  :12 (98):

----------


## asma_alali

ابا الشاي الاصلي مال التنحيف كيف احصل عليه  :12 (46):

----------


## وردة2013

الله يوفقك يالغاليه

----------


## ام"سلمان

mwaf8h

----------


## ديما-2012

شكرا على الطرح

----------


## baby woman

مووووووووووووفقة

----------


## ام فنوه

ابا لون وردي ابا ضروري فديتج 
الرد

----------


## ام فنوه

ابا يكون فيني خصر كيف 
اللي تعرف تخبرني بليييييييييييييز

----------


## jumana

مرحبا خيتو 

بغيت اعرف اذا هالكريم 
كريم رفع وشد الصدر
( العلاج الطبيعي لصدر مشدود وبارز ) والكريم الثاني اللي يكبر الصدر



اثنينهم نفس الشي والا ؟

----------


## أموله دلوعه

فديتج ابى الشاي
بس ابى استلمه منج 
ياليت تخبريني انتي من اي اماره؟

----------


## ladygaga love

ما شاء الله الله يوفقج إختيه  :12:

----------


## ^GalaXy^

اختيه طلبت من الشاي ما رديتي علي !!

----------


## قارورة العسل

موفقه

----------


## UM ZAYED1

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## ladygaga love

up  :32:

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

وانا ابا الشاي .....~!
ردي بلييييز

----------


## USA Online

بالتوفيق اختي بارك الله لكي
أحِبوآ مَن تُحبون دُونَ تَقصير
وأعطُوآ دُونَ مُقابل
عيشوآ أيآمُكم بِلآ غِيآب
وإن شَحت الأفرآح إستَبشِروآ خيراً
مآ أُغلِقَ بآب إلا فُتِح غيره "أبوآب"
قال الله تعالى { إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَ الْبَصَرَ وَ الْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَـٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا }الإسراء36

----------


## زينب فرحات

بالتووفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## همس العيون44

للرفع

----------


## tender2010

المنتجات مغرية الصراحة  :32:  وانا ودي اتواصل معاج عشان اخذ الشاي وكريم التنحيف..وخاصة اني بكون في دبي هالويك اند :5:  لاني مش من سكان الامارات يعني بتكون فرصه حلوه..انتظر الرد ان شاءالله

----------


## فطييييم

الديرما رولر كم طول الابر ؟؟؟ 

لانه الديرما رولز مقاسات .. ممكن اعرف كم طول الابر ؟

----------


## العنود20

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ

----------


## ..V!P..

ممكن اسالج حبووبه
هالنوعين من الشاي اي واحد لي فيهم الاصلي؟؟

----------


## Anooon

الغالية حابة اطلب من هالمنتج 
كيف اتواصل معاج

----------


## احساسي معك

بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## اردنيه وافتخر

ممكن اطلب من الشاي لو سمحتي ؟؟؟

----------


## elegant store

> المنتجات مغرية الصراحة  وانا ودي اتواصل معاج عشان اخذ الشاي وكريم التنحيف..وخاصة اني بكون في دبي هالويك اند لاني مش من سكان الامارات يعني بتكون فرصه حلوه..انتظر الرد ان شاءالله



السموحة يالغالية على التأخير
وحياك في اي وقت
لو اتصلي على الرقم الموجود كان وصلج الطلب اسرع

----------


## elegant store

> الديرما رولر كم طول الابر ؟؟؟ 
> 
> لانه الديرما رولز مقاسات .. ممكن اعرف كم طول الابر ؟


يالغالية الموجود حاليا خمس مقاسات
اختاري اللي يناسبج وفالك طيب

----------


## elegant store

> رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء
> 
> رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ


اميين يارب العالمين
اللهم اجعلنا مقيمي الصلاة

----------


## elegant store

> ممكن اسالج حبووبه
> هالنوعين من الشاي اي واحد لي فيهم الاصلي؟؟



على حسب الشكل اللي عندنا فهو مختلف تماما عن الشكلين
والموجود عندنا هو الاصلي

----------


## elegant store

> الغالية حابة اطلب من هالمنتج 
> كيف اتواصل معاج


حبيبتي التواصل بالاتصال بالمندوبة
او بالبلابيري
او بالطلب هنا

----------


## elegant store

> بالتوفيق الغلا


تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## elegant store

> ممكن اطلب من الشاي لو سمحتي ؟؟؟


اطلبي وفالج طيب يالغالية

----------


## فوارس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اختي انا اخذت منكم شاي التنحيف بايوجي بلس اللس المفروض انه الاصلي واستخدمه اكثر من اسبوعين وهو عباره عن بودره بيضا

واليوم ادور في النت اكتشف ان الاصلي ماعليه اي كتابه صينيه و هذي الصورة من موقعهم بامريكا




انصدمت والله

اتمنى بس ان اللي اخذته مايضرني لان الله اعلم وش فيه

وانا مااخذته منكم الا وانا قد وثقت بكلامكم انه الاصلي

اتمنى توضيح الموضوع

----------


## elegant store

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> اختي انا اخذت منكم شاي التنحيف بايوجي بلس اللس المفروض انه الاصلي واستخدمه اكثر من اسبوعين وهو عباره عن بودره بيضا
> 
> واليوم ادور في النت اكتشف ان الاصلي ماعليه اي كتابه صينيه و هذي الصورة من موقعهم بامريكا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




منع طلب او بيع هذه المنتجات 

وذلك بناءً على قرار هيئة الصحة بأبوظبي بمنع بيع بعض المنتجات المدرجه تحت : 
منتجات تخسيس الوزن المغشوشة 

والمدرجه في الرابط ادناه 
http://www.haad.ae/haad/tabid/1221/Default.aspx


يالغالية هذا هو ردي
شوفي الرابط راح تشوفين ان صورة الشاي اللي انت حاطته من ضمن الشاي المغشوش
والحمدلله الشاي الموجود عندنا هو الاصلي والدليل ان مافي اي احد اشتكى منه والحمدلله ضميرنا ما يسمح لنا نبيع شي فيه ضرر لكم ولنا

----------


## مفجوعهـ

بتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## elegant store

> بتوفيج الغاليه




تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## أم الـغـالـي

ربي يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## Dl3_KsA

حبوبه انا حاليا في ابوظبي ومسافره خلال كم يوم لو طلبت منك 
متى توصلني في ابوظبي

----------


## elegant store

> حبوبه انا حاليا في ابوظبي ومسافره خلال كم يوم لو طلبت منك 
> متى توصلني في ابوظبي


هلا يالغالية
خلال يومين يكون عندج

----------


## العزوالكرم

اختي انا من سلطنة عمان -صلاله اريد علبتين كم السعر شامل التوصيل ومتى يوصلني الشاي
وجزيتي الجنه...

----------


## elegant store

> اختي انا من سلطنة عمان -صلاله اريد علبتين كم السعر شامل التوصيل ومتى يوصلني الشاي
> وجزيتي الجنه...


هلا يالغالية
خلال ثلاث ايام يكون عندك
السعر مع التوصيل 230 درهم

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## باربي

بالتوفيج حبوووووووووبه

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## MOON_AD

Ooooooooo

----------


## أمـ شـهـد

سلام عليكم ،، اختي بغيت علبتين اذا ماعليج امر اذا استفدت يمكن اطلب مرة ثانية 

انا من العين فكم السعر مع التوصيل

----------


## أنثى / ..

أختي عندج نوعين كوفي للتنحيف
شو الاحسن وشو الفرق بينهم

----------


## أنثى / ..

اتمنى اجوفين هالموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1068924
شاي بوجي محذرين منه وزراة الصحه

----------


## الروز الاصفر

السلام عليكم
بغيت اطلب شاي بايوجي ممكن تردين علي لاني مب عارفه كيف اتواصل ويااااج

----------


## بداية new

بالتوفيقـــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## سيدة معلقة

انا والله اشهد لك اني استخدمت من عندك الشاي بايوجي ونحفت عليه تقريبا 13 كيلو والله ما عم ابالغ وهلق رح اتصل بام عامر وارجع اطلب مرة ثانية وان شاء الله يكون متوفر الاصلي وبدي كمان القهوة المنحفة والكريم لشد البطن تبع الفلفل والزنجبيل

----------


## 3thbeh

موفقه 
اختي بغيت اطلب بس الرسايل الخاصه عندج مايستقبل لانه متروس

----------


## لايهم من اكون

اتصل عالارقام محد يرد علي اختي

----------


## ليدي-دبي

اختي ماعندج بي بي للتواصل ؟؟

----------


## elegant store

يالغالية موجود البن كود

----------


## ام الوفاء

ربنا يوفقك

----------


## elegant store

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك

----------


## elegant store

" اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك ...واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك "

----------


## susu.omer

السلام عليكم..
اختى العزيزه انا اقيم فى استراليا وشوفت موقعك بالصدفه و عجبتنى منتجاتك.انا انشاءالله حسافر لدبى اجازه من يوم ١٤/٦ لمدة ١٠ ايام..حانزل فى

فندق hallmark ,,كيف ممكن اشتري وهل توصلو لى فنادق?? او ينفع ااتي لى المحل??ارجو الرد ولو ينفع نتكلم عن طريق التلفون يكون افضل علشان الكيبورد حقي انقليزي وياخد منى زمن 

علشان اكتب بالعربى
شكرا

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

موفقة يا رب

----------


## fbi_73ifa

/ناآآيس ماشاءآلله ^,^
موفقة حبي 

غريضات حلوة

----------


## بسمة أمل 2013

هل فى الآمكان الحصول على منتج تنحيف الآنف ...وكيف الحصول علية .
وهل من الممكن أن تصل الى فى مصر

----------


## غرنوقة الخور

هلا والله ،
الغاليه بغيت اسال بعد استخدام الشاي ، برجع للوزن السابق ، ؟؟؟ 

بالتوفيق

----------


## عيون عزه

sssssssssssssssssss3333333

----------


## عيون عزه

88888888888888888888888

----------

